# 1st International Vanda and Slipper Orchid Symposium



## PeteM (Jul 16, 2021)

Vandas AND Slippers?! If you could just sneak some Cattleyas in there… would be ‘My Bag Baby’ . Anyone planning on attending?



https://slippersymposium.com/3/miscellaneous5.htm


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 17, 2021)

waiting to see speakers/vendors announced...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 17, 2021)

Speakers are listed on the website but I don't believe vendors are. Isn't this a crazy combination of orchids, slippers and vandas?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 18, 2021)

Meh. These things always strike me as: "Some of us nurseries have too many of (insert plant here), so let's have a "symposium" and charge people for the privilege of buying the plants we can't get rid of." Lol.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2021)

I have been to at least one, except for the vicious squadrons of attack bugs it nightfall, a very good experience, plus Equagenera is down the block!!


----------



## tomp (Jul 19, 2021)

Another point of view:
i find there is always something to learn at the symposium part
and
if the nurseries can’t sell their plants there are less nurseries. It has been a tough year after all.


----------



## Rockbend (Jul 20, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Vandas AND Slippers?! If you could just sneak some Cattleyas in there… would be ‘My Bag Baby’ . Anyone planning on attending?


Krull Smith Orchids is just a few miles away and has all the Cattleyas you could want!


----------



## Phred (Jul 20, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Vandas AND Slippers?! If you could just sneak some Cattleyas in there… would be ‘My Bag Baby’ . Anyone planning on attending?
> 
> 
> 
> https://slippersymposium.com/3/miscellaneous5.htm


I go every year for a long time now. Great time to meet up with people from around the country and around the world. Vendors are good and I always come home with new stuff.



tnyr5 said:


> Meh. These things always strike me as: "Some of us nurseries have too many of (insert plant here), so let's have a "symposium" and charge people for the privilege of buying the plants we can't get rid of." Lol.


As you probably know.... Frank Smith puts this on and he almost never has his own stuff there for sale because he doesn’t need to and he doesn’t want to compete with the vendors he’s invited. The last time he had stuff it was a few Paphiopedilum compots and a few Cattleya... and I mean a few. I’ve also seen him buy entire boxes of plants from vendors. I’d say this costs Frank way more money than he gets out of it every year and I’m grateful he does it.


----------



## PeteM (Jul 21, 2021)

The most difficult part for me is trying to navigate what kind of world we will live in come November. I've got a 3 year old and the vaccines for this age group just got pushed back from November to mid winter. Recently, athletes mandated to get tested are testing positive and are asymptomatic which, points to a larger question of what the actual positivity rate is in the larger population... going to be touch and go come fall when classes try to reopen. 

I'll likely be sidelined again this fall but one day I'll make it down. Pandemic aside, these events should seriously consider filming / streaming their presentations and selling online passes. In a pre pandemic world I would have paid the registration fee to be able to log on and watch these videos at leisure, like the cattleya symposium on Odoms youtube. I've watched / listened to all these videos many times now... and they have helped me over the years tune my culture, but also have been a major source of inspiration for growing and plant purchases.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 22, 2021)

PeteM said:


> The most difficult part for me is trying to navigate what kind of world we will live in come November. I've got a 3 year old and the vaccines for this age group just got pushed back from November to mid winter. Recently, athletes mandated to get tested are testing positive and are asymptomatic which, points to a larger question of what the actual positivity rate is in the larger population... going to be touch and go come fall when classes try to reopen.
> 
> I'll likely be sidelined again this fall but one day I'll make it down. Pandemic aside, these events should seriously consider filming / streaming their presentations and selling online passes. In a pre pandemic world I would have paid the registration fee to be able to log on and watch these videos at leisure, like the cattleya symposium on Odoms youtube. I've watched / listened to all these videos many times now... and they have helped me over the years tune my culture, but also have been a major source of inspiration for growing and plant purchases.


Wow, Pete, thanks for the link to the videos. Looks like a wealth of knowledge here!!! I’m very fond of Ken Davis’ presentations. And one of the speakers is in our VA Orchid Soc. (Allen Black) and very interesting. I’ll ck out all of them.


----------



## PeteM (Jul 23, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Wow, Pete, thanks for the link to the videos. Looks like a wealth of knowledge here!!! I’m very fond of Ken Davis’ presentations. And one of the speakers is in our VA Orchid Soc. (Allen Black) and very interesting. I’ll ck out all of them.



I would also highly recommend Gene Crocker’s and Bob Scully’s presentations as well.. they are riddled with so much history. All of the videos have so much info. I use to stream these on my commute to work and listen to the audio. Wish I had more down time for this these days. Maybe I should stream them while working the grow room.. hmmm..


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 23, 2021)

PeteM said:


> I would also highly recommend Gene Crocker’s and Bob Scully’s presentations as well.. they are riddled with so much history. All of the videos have so much info. I use to stream these on my commute to work and listen to the audio. Wish I had more down time for this these days. Maybe I should stream them while working the grow room.. hmmm..



What I like about TY and podcasts is the ability to listen at 2x speed


----------



## PeteM (Jul 23, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> What I like about TY and podcasts is the ability to listen at 2x speed


TY?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 23, 2021)

Oops- YT (youtube)


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 24, 2021)

PeteM said:


> I would also highly recommend Gene Crocker’s and Bob Scully’s presentations as well.. they are riddled with so much history. All of the videos have so much info. I use to stream these on my commute to work and listen to the audio. Wish I had more down time for this these days. Maybe I should stream them while working the grow room.. hmmm..


Pete, that’s what I do! I always have an audible book or something like this in my ear when I’m working in my room (or driving just about anywhere).


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 24, 2021)

PeteM said:


> TY?


Linus, I’ve just begun this a month or so ago and up to 1.5 x. Working up to 2. But yes, you really breeze through at higher speed and I personally comprehend better because my mind does not wander. It forces me to focus.


----------



## SFLguy (Aug 8, 2021)

I can provide some info for this one!

On top of the Symposium at the Highland Manor with speakers like Dr. Motes, Bob Fuchs, Peter Lin, Harold Koopowitz, etc., the actual vendors will be located at Krull-Smith and they will have all those greenhouses open. There should be 15+ vendors at the nursery. I know for sure you’ll have Gold Country, the OrchidFix, PaphParadise, Springwater, and all the speakers should be bringing at least some plants for sale.

There will be plenty of Phals, Paphs, Cattleya, Vanda, Bulbophyllum, etc. for everyone haha

I can also confirm, Frank has traditionally spent way more to host the Symposiums than he has ever made from them. His words to me at the last one when he brought out compots was more or less
I don’t really want to sell anything here. I want all the vendors to be able to come and still want to come back, plus they’re all my friends so I want them to do well.


----------

